# 2nd NHS Funding after a failed cycle



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,
according to the Leicester PCT if you have an abandoned cycle then you are entitled to one further funded cycle.
In the case of my wife and I during my wifes egg collection they couldn't get any sperm from me so had to freeze the eggs. at this point we were told by our consultant that our funding would be put on hold until they could get some sperm. when they eventually got some after 3/4 months, they thawed the eggs and unfortunately the embryo didn't develop so didn't get to transfer stage.
So anyway we have been told that we cannot get funding as we have had 2 abandoned cycles but If you look at the extract from the PCT policy below i can't see where the second abandoned cycle is in our case? I accept that the failure of the embryo to develop in one abandoned cycle but where is the second? We feel like we are being cheated. Any advice or comments? is it worth a fight? thinking of writing to the PCT.

*Definition of a completed/abandoned cycle: 

Completed IVF/ICSI cycle = ovarian stimulation, egg recovery, fertilisation and SINGLE fresh embryo transfer. This includes the provision for further transfers of frozen embryos where the initial procedure does not result in a live birth and the subsequent storage of embryos. For frozen embryos only, patients may have a maximum of two embryos implanted per transfer in conjunction with discussions with the treating clinician regarding the best clinical option based on embryos available. The NHS will fund all frozen embryo transfers until all are used or a live birth occurs regardless of age, however initial egg stimulation for FER must take place before the patient reaches their 40th birthday 

Abandoned IVF/ICSI cycle = Prior to egg retrieval, usually due to lack of response (where less than 3 mature follicles are present) or excessive response to gonadotrophins; failure of fertilisation and failure of cleavage of embryos. Couples will be eligible for one abandoned cycle as part of their treatment.
Above: extract from PCT policy.


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

I love a good argument and from reading that Slippy certainly sounds as though you have a case, I would definitely contact your PCT and explain your position and get someone's name!!! I would try and speak to whoever is in charge and then bug them everyday till I got what I wanted - I am very annoying


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmmm it's a tricky one.

Reading that, this is where I suspect they have come up with the two abandoned cycle.

1 - the obvious one of course is the fresh cycle when due to sperm issues, you essentially had failure to fertilise.

2 - presumably if your wife's eggs were thawed to fertilise, then she was prepared with either a medicated or natural cycle for a frozen embryo transfer.  And then on this occasion you had failure of cleavage of embryos.

It is certainly a grey area, but I think they would find a way to turn you down anyway, because arguably they did the fresh cycle and then funded all frozen embryo transfers, so funding has been exhausted.  I completely understand why you feel cheated, but to some extent I think this is a natural feeling with ivf when it doesn't come up with the result we want.  I know I certainly felt very cheated with my first two cycles.

I'm not saying don't try and appeal it as that's always worth doing, but I can see how the rules can be interpreted.  Good luck x


----------

